# The Two Columns of Freemasonry



## My Freemasonry

The two columns of Freemasonry are well known to both the public and Freemasons. They normally sit in the western part of the lodge and are commonly referred to as J and B. At the top of each is a globe. One is the earth, while the other is the celestial sphere, or in older versions the zodiacal wheel. There are many illustrations of these famous columns in Masonic artworks and tracing boards. These artworks and other innovations have led to tremendous confusion regarding the famous columns of the Craft.


In the photo to the left you see two large columns sitting in a lodge room. These are commonly thought to be the two great columns, or pillars, or Freemasonry. They are actually props, or symbols of the symbols they represent. Being a symbol of another symbol is the source of the confusion. This problem came about as a result of the creation of permanent lodge rooms. In the beginning lodges met in the upper rooms of taverns, thus requiring the tools and symbols to be portable and easily stored. Large columns, such as those pictured, would not have been functional or practical.
Another innovation came into being when lodges began to have permanent meeting places. The positions of the officers in the lodge became fixed. In the original rituals the positions of the Wardens changed depending upon the degree. In the first two degrees they were situated in the northwest and southwest corners of the lodge. In the third degree the Senior Warden moved to the west, opposite of the Master, and the Junior Warden to the south. When these stations became permanently fixed to better suit the needs of modern Masonic temples, not only was a significant part of their symbolism lost, but so was the meaning of the two columns.


The actual columns have now become known as the ‘Wardens Columns’, and they should appear as they do in the photograph to the left. In many cases they are now just plain wood columns without decoration. The only thing to remind Masons of their true meaning is the wooden spheres atop each.
Many drawings from the eighteenth century of Masons parading through the streets show the Wardens carrying their respective column.
The*importance*of the symbolic use of these columns in open lodge cannot be overstated. It is indicative of the awesome power of the Great Architect of the Universe over His creation, and the fate of every living soul. That this symbolic function of the lodge has become lost in the distant past is a truly tragic. It is one of the core teachings of the Craft.
In my previous post*_The Lost Masonic Jewel of King James VI*_I mentioned that there would be an*upcoming* discussion of Rosslyn Chapel. I soon realized that it would be impossible to write about Rosslyn without first taking the time to explain a few of the earliest symbols. It’s also important for Masons to understand that these columns were not always referred to as J and B.
The true history of Freemasonry was purposefully obscured by false histories long ago to keep its origins a secret from pontiffs and kings. Even the term ‘Freemasonry’ is an attempt to mislead by drawing attention away from its roots. It would be more accurate to refer to it as ‘The Fraternity’, because it has hidden under many names and veils throughout the ages.








More...


----------

